# Congratulations Kamakiri!



## yeatzee (Oct 6, 2009)

.. on the 1,000 post!

I just wanted to thank you for all the help, and your insight on this forum. Thanks for sticking around and dealing with us  :lol:


----------



## mantidsaresweet (Oct 6, 2009)

Congrats Kamakiri!


----------



## kamakiri (Oct 6, 2009)

Wow. :blink: Thanks, guys...but I'm not shure this is something I should celebrate! :lol:  

At least I accomplished *something* today!


----------



## superfreak (Oct 7, 2009)

better get ready to congratulate massaman too. noticed hes nearing the 1000 mark.


----------



## idolomantis (Oct 7, 2009)

superfreak said:


> better get ready to congratulate massaman too. noticed hes nearing the 1000 mark.


:/ so now we're going to congratulate everyone who reaches the 1000 post mark?

I would only do that if someone reaches that mark within a month from joining(troll of the year award).


----------



## yeatzee (Oct 7, 2009)

Im congratulating someone who has been a help to the forum, especially to me personally......


----------



## idolomantis (Oct 7, 2009)

yeatzee said:


> Im congratulating someone who has been a help to the forum, especially to me personally......


Nothing wrong with that.

i was just saying that it would be a bit odd to congratulate everyone eho reaches 1000 posts.


----------



## PhilinYuma (Oct 7, 2009)

idolomantis said:


> Nothing wrong with that.i was just saying that it would be a bit odd to congratulate everyone eho reaches 1000 posts.


It would, but we don't! Meanwhile, belated congratulations to you for passing the 2,000 mark, and to my seriously good friend Superfreak, less for the number than for the quality of her posts.


----------



## superfreak (Oct 7, 2009)

yeatzee said:


> Im congratulating someone who has been a help to the forum, especially to me personally......


thats what a PM is for...you know, PERSONAL message?


----------



## yeatzee (Oct 7, 2009)

superfreak said:


> thats what a PM is for...you know, PERSONAL message?


Thanks, and yes I know what it means &lt;_&lt; 

I figured there would be more people up to saying thanks for the effort put towards the forum, but I guess not???

Edit: Phill, its almost your turn... only four more posts at the time of this post :lol:


----------



## kamakiri (Oct 8, 2009)

yeatzee said:


> I figured there would be more people up to saying thanks for the effort put towards the forum, but I guess not???


Naw, I only help people from SoCal  :lol: And you know, a PM might not have been better in this case. &lt;_&lt; Though I still appreciate the sentiment.

But what I was really hoping for was a compliment from Villosa.  :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------

